# Red Blood discharge 1 week after kidding??



## DonnaBelle (Feb 25, 2012)

Felicia has a bloody discharge one week after she kidded.  I mean bright red blood.  I am concerned this might not be normal.

Can anyone give me any insight into this??

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2012)

It is probably normal. Are you sure that it was just blood? I see them cleaning up for a good 2 weeks after kidding.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 25, 2012)

The discharge a week after is normal, but bright red would concern me a little.  I would watch her very carefully, examine, see if maybe she tore a bit and reopened it.  That would be the first thing I would check.  After that, I am clueless.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2012)

If it is truly blood, then there would be a concern but if it is mixed with other fluids, then it isn't.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 25, 2012)

Our doe kidded last Saturday and still has discharge, hers isn't red it's more of a pinkish color. But it's not as much any more, like it's not dripping all the time now. I hope your doe is okay. Good luck!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, she's my doe that had 4 kids, so none of them was huge.  Every day she seems to be feeling better, but she has never been a truly attentive mother like my other three Moms...

I'm going to keep an eye on her for a couple more days, til Monday anyway.  If you were going to give an antibiotic, what would you use?

Thanks again guys, for the advice...

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2012)

I would use Penicillin if you think she has a uterus infection.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 25, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would use Penicillin if you think she has a uterus infection.


x2, at 1cc per 30#, for 7 days.

I'd think you'd 'smell' if there were infection, and the discharge wouldn't be bright red, more of an icky, pus-like consistency.

Hopefully she was just passing a clot or something.  Did she pass her placenta ok?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2012)

Bloody discharge is normal up to 3 - 4 weeks after kidding.  It looks pretty red most of the time.  There can be quite a bit of it in fact.  Globs of up to 1/4 cup is pretty normal.   You will probably see her bottom looking all yucky for a while.  As long as there isn't HUGE amounts of it, and/or it doesn't smell really bad, it's OK.  

Be sure and check eyelids and gums to make sure she isn't looking anemic.  AND if her belly is tender that would not be good.  Otherwise wash her bottom off.  If you didn't clip her bottom before kidding, you can trim her "tail feathers" to minimize the mess a bit.


----------

